# Species ?



## 13ollox (Apr 21, 2006)

Hi Guys ... i think this is a shielded mantis .. but the shield looks a lil too big to me compared to other pictures ive seen of them . it was in my book saying un-named specie from costa rica ! any ideas guys ? sorry about the scale. i even resized the bloomin thing in photobucket and it still comes out this size !! so any help actually getting small pictures on here would be a great help

Thanks

Neil


----------



## Rick (Apr 21, 2006)

Not sure of the exact species but the size of the pic is fine.


----------



## 13ollox (Apr 21, 2006)

how odd .. when i posted it up .. it was like HUGEMONGEOUS !!! owell .. if it looks fine now that all that matters !

Thanks

Neil


----------



## chun (Apr 21, 2006)

looks like a _Choeradodis sp. _


----------



## Ian (Apr 22, 2006)

Yep, agree with chun, thats a choroedodis.


----------



## Christian (Apr 24, 2006)

Hi.

Unfortunately, the angle of the specimen is rather badly chosen, as I have to see the shape from above. But if it's from Costa Rica it can be nothing but _Choeradodis rhombicollis_.

Greets,

Christian


----------

